# Gopro finally released thier flat lens housing



## coolbluestreak

I've orded mine!:thumbup:



http://gopro.com/hd-hero-accessories/dive-housing/


----------



## oxbeast1210

sweet

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## buckeye83

Does the housing come with a flat lens for the camera? if not, where is the best place to order one?


----------



## coolbluestreak

The housing is the flat lens, it is a flat lens housing.


----------



## aquatic argobull

'Bout time, I'm sure they lost a lot of money on that one


----------



## Sequoiha

What good is a flat lens housing when the camera lens is round, i have 2 of them, would love to have a flat video.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Our eyes are curved just like a gopro lens, but when we put on a dive mask(flat lens) we can see clearly under water. 
The flat lens is for underwater photos and videos, the curved lens doesn't allow the camera to focus under water. A big problem with recording widescreen with the flat lens is the vignetting, that's where the housing lens is too narrow for the camera angle and all 4 corners of the video are black(like looking through a peep hole in a door).


----------



## MillerTime

Dont you already have 2 flat lenses?


----------



## coolbluestreak

MillerTime said:


> Dont you already have 2 flat lenses?


 Hey, your my friend, not my mother! know your place!


----------



## oxbeast1210

haha

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## MillerTime

coolbluestreak said:


> Hey, your my friend, not my mother! know your place!


You still didnt answer the question. Why order this one when you just got a new one. Is that fish beef effecting your mental state?


----------



## coolbluestreak

I ordered it because with my current setup, I can't record 1080 in widescreen.


----------



## MillerTime

coolbluestreak said:


> I ordered it because with my current setup, I can't record 1080 in widescreen.


Still get the vignetting?


----------



## coolbluestreak

Yeah, when I record wide on any setting. 
I like that the new lens is glass and that it has a lens cap also.


----------



## MillerTime

coolbluestreak said:


> Yeah, when I record wide on any setting.
> I like that the new lens is glass and that it has a lens cap also.


How much was it?


----------



## swander

MillerTime said:


> How much was it?


If you click on the link it says $49.99.


----------



## MillerTime

I see now. I was just being lazy. I wonder about the 3d system. It says 2 hero2s or 2 heros. I wonder if that means you cant put one of each in there.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Yeah, idk? Maybe clay-doh can help, I've seen him record in 3D?


----------



## MillerTime

That would be nice to know. I don't want to have to get 2 hero2's.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Ahh, its only money.


----------



## Pierce07

The 3d set up links up two go pros and the shoot simultaneously. It also gives you 3D editing software when you buy the kit from them.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Yeah but the firmware of the hero2's didn't allow 3D, maybe that has changed now.


----------



## SaltAddict

Man I laughed pretty good at that mother comment. Let me know how you like it. The one downfall of using the medium setting was obvious when I watched monday's video. However, the images were very crisp. Just a much more narrow field of vision. I hope this new housing allows for zero compromise.


----------



## coolbluestreak

SaltAddict said:


> I hope this new housing allows for zero compromise.


As long as they took to market it, it better be perfect.


----------



## SaltAddict

I just saw the promo video for this housing (didn't look at the link above *duh*). Gopro- one word, hydrodynamics??


----------



## coolbluestreak

My housing came in, It looks like it'll work like a champ.
Just wish they would of changed the latch to something more secure, oh well, that's what rubber bands are for.


----------



## brtc

coolbluestreak said:


> My housing came in, It looks like it'll work like a champ.
> Just wish they would of changed the latch to something more secure, oh well, that's what rubber bands are for.


If you're willing to pay 32 bucks, http://www.lifeisunruly.com/beartrap/index.html is making one called the bear trap. It uses a spring pin locking mech that's supposed to tighten with pressure. I sent them an email for further information. I think I'll get it when production begins.. I'll post when it comes in.


----------



## coolbluestreak

brtc said:


> If you're willing to pay 32 bucks, http://www.lifeisunruly.com/beartrap/index.html is making one called the bear trap. It uses a spring pin locking mech that's supposed to tighten with pressure. I sent them an email for further information. I think I'll get it when production begins.. I'll post when it comes in.


That's pretty cool, I'm going to need one of those! Don't say anything brandon!


----------



## MillerTime

Anything.


----------



## SaltAddict

I've had mine down to 145 fsw with zero problems. What issues are you having with the latch?


----------



## coolbluestreak

SaltAddict said:


> I've had mine down to 145 fsw with zero problems. What issues are you having with the latch?


Me, none?!!
PPL with flooded gopro's, are have $200-300 dollar problems with the latch.


----------



## Plattinum

coolbluestreak said:


> Me, none?!!
> PPL with flooded gopro's, are have $200-300 dollar problems with the latch.


Correct! I had mine down several times with NO problems, but I always noticed when I surfaced that my latch was loose due to the pressure at depth compressing the seal of the housing and basically making the latch non-fuctional once I had ascended from depth. Others say that if you bump the housing while surfacing with the latch loose, this is what will cause the flooding. I am not certain that I bumped mine, but something happened that caused mine to flood. I have not used them yet, but I bought the thick rubber bands from mako sprearguns to hopefully counter this loose latch scenario in the future.


----------



## SaltAddict

Gotcha. I never thought to look at the condition of the latch after I surface. By the time I get home and remove the camera from the housing, it is very secure. Not to say it wasn't loose on the boat ride home.


----------



## buckeye83

Luckily, I have not had any issues with my latch.. It is always nice and secure even after surfacing from depth. I wonder if some of them are defective from production causing this issue?


----------



## coolbluestreak

It's not about the latch being defective, it's because of the squeeze inside the housing at depth that causes the latch the be less affective. 
Next time you guys splash, feel how loose the latch is when the housing is under pressure, it's just kind of sitting there waiting to go back to work in a normal atmosphere.

So what I'm saying is: with a locking latch, even if you bump the latch, it will keep the latch in place until the squeeze goes away and the latch goes back to doing its duty.


----------



## coolbluestreak

This flat lens housing on my hero2 takes amazing video! 
I figured it would help but, I had no idea that the video would be so clear, it blows the flat lens’s I had out of the water and I thought they took a pretty good picture. :thumbup:


----------



## aquatic argobull

coolbluestreak said:


> This flat lens housing on my hero2 takes amazing video!
> I figured it would help but, I had no idea that the video would be so clear, it blows the flat lens’s I had out of the water and I thought they took a pretty good picture. :thumbup:


Prove it


----------



## coolbluestreak

aquatic argobull said:


> Prove it


Yeah, I figured someone would call me out! 
I'll see what I can do about posting a vid.


----------



## buckeye83

I ordered one and should be here Friday.. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Here the video http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/video-using-gopros-new-housing-120618/#post923024


----------



## coolbluestreak

I ordered two of them, one for me and one for a buddy.
Mine works great, the other one leaked from the front lens on the very first dive, not bad, but it did happen. Gopro is acting pretty cool about the whole replacement process and gettong a new housing shouldn't be a problem at all. 

I'll keep in touch.


----------

